# Blue and Blue Prewar Schwinn LaSalle



## onecatahula (Nov 25, 2017)

Crusty blue and blue 16" Schwinn LaSalle.
Poor photos. Front brake poached. Fenders faded. 
Seems like full retail.  Reflector looks correct?  
Jiffy stand.  16 inch bike!!!
(not mine)
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/40-schwinn-lasalle-dx/6400300678.html


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 25, 2017)

NICE candidate for the O Bathhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## John G04 (Nov 25, 2017)

I’ll trade him my dx. Love double blue schwinns!


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dannng I want this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2017)

My favorite color combo on a Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My favorite color combo on a Schwinn. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 715282



That's my favorite bike of all time!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Different colors than freqmans, not blue on blue, but perrywinkle and robins egg! Wish I never got rid of it. But traded for a'41 autocycle with odd hole spacing Cadillac badge, so it's okay!! Also know where it is, so if ever goes anywhere it'll come back to me!


----------



## Goatroper (Aug 4, 2019)

BFG , that bike looks like the brother to your old bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Different colors than freqmans, not blue on blue, but perrywinkle and robins egg! Wish I never got rid of it. But traded for a'41 autocycle with odd hole spacing Cadillac badge, so it's okay!! Also know where it is, so if ever goes anywhere it'll come back to me!



Actually I think your bike is traverse green and robins egg blue. @cyclonecoaster.com has a beautiful DX in these colors. V/r Shawn


----------

